# Can-am Outlander Max 500 XT



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I am thinking of making the plunge on this ATV. Does anyone have anything bad to say about it? I definitely want a 2 up and EFI. Mostly easy trail riding, ice fishing, push snow at the cabin (60" plow?), and hauling firewood or deer around. Is it plenty of machine for this? 

Thanks for any input. I have already searched through old post for info. but wanted some more opinions.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes, it's plenty of machine for your needs. The 500 Outlander is the most powerful in it's class....no other 500cc class machine can match it. So for two up and hauling gear/plowing etc, power is not a problem. I'm not a big fan of the visco lock 4wheel drive but it works pretty good. I also don't like linked brakes, prefer seperate front and rear, but the brakes are strong. I prefer to use the brakes I want based on the situation at hand and I prefer a manual full locker for 4x4 as well as I can dictate when and where I want to use it. If I remember correctly, the outy's have one of the best warranties in the industry as well. The yride and drive very nice. One of the priciest quads on the market.


----------



## Spotyee (Aug 8, 2007)

Can-Am's are great! I have been working with them recently on their three wheeled roadster, the Spyder. It is awesome! Have you thought of getting something like that? There are free test rides in the area over the next week or so. You can register on the site for a test ride and check out the Spyder. If you go to an event, let me know how it rides! The site is - tryspyder.com


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the 400 outlander max 2 up and love it. plenty of power. As already stated you cannot beat a true locking 4 wheel but for me the vislock is just fine.


----------

